# Too many Cherries?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Like many other people, I also have a 5 gal RCS tank. The females just bred a while ago, and now I have about 130 RCSs in my tank. 

personally I feel like that is way too many shrimps for one 5 gal. Anyone have a general rule of how many shrimps I should keep in a 5 gal?

Gives me an idea for how many I need to find homes for.

Thanks

(ps. sorry for the so many questions.)


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

from my understanding ideal stocking is 10 adult shrimp per gallon. you could probably get away with a couple more if the tank is heavily planted


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

mine breed. I have hundreds my fish have food for free.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Same. Some occaisionally get to go swimming with the fishes of the sea. They make friends very quickly.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

kill some and feed them to your corys


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

What? You want to give me some for free?  What? Yes, I'll pick up 
Pm me


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL!!!!

i feel like when i say rehoming, I dont really mean getting apartments inside the fish's stomach....lol...but yes, I feel like my cories would like some carotene in their diet.

crxmaniac.....im counting all of them tomorrow, I think will follow bluekrissy's advice and only keep 50 in that tank. A few friends already took bids, but there are any unaccounted for, its yours. I will let you know mid-afternoon tomorrow...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

o and Im visiting Fanatics tomorrow to increase my cory population !! Mike said they got in some longfin pandas...so im going to check them out.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my shrimp just seem to encounter 15 danios and 6 bettas. they survive to breed..... but often I find the girls dive bombing th emoss.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Finatics is closed on tuesdays... He's only open Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

well I think they would be fine in my cory tank, but I worry for them in my angel. :/

and DAM!! I got all excited about Fanatics too...totally forgot they are closed......GAH!! Thanks brandon.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hitch said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> i feel like when i say rehoming, I dont really mean getting apartments inside the fish's stomach....lol...but yes, I feel like my cories would like some carotene in their diet.
> 
> crxmaniac.....im counting all of them tomorrow, I think will follow bluekrissy's advice and only keep 50 in that tank. A few friends already took bids, but there are any unaccounted for, its yours. I will let you know mid-afternoon tomorrow...


How do you count number of RCS in your tank? Do you ask them to line up first then get one of the larger one to count them for you?

I have lots in my shrimp tank too... but I never found a way to count them all..


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

o the only reason I am counting them are because i need to re-scape my tank, since I have to take out all of the plants, i thought might as well catch the shimps and count them then. not very efficient i no, but hey, i have nothing to do tomorrow.


----------

